# Thoracic Outlet Study Coding



## sslater (Jul 6, 2012)

Is there anyone else out there that are or have done these studies?  This is the second one i've gotten and i can't find anything??  The tech said they use actual doppler testing so i'm guessing there is something besides a visit to charge? Any help is appreciated. 


Tests *
UPPER EXTREMITY PPGs* 

INDICATION: *Thoracic outlet syndrome* 
SONOGRAPHER:  
RIGHT ARM:
Digit pulsatility is normal at baseline, with Addison's maneuverand hyperabduction. Pulsatility is absent with costoclavicular positioning.

LEFT ARM:
Digit pulsatility is normal at baseline, with Addison's maneuver. Pulsatility is absent with costoclavicular positioning and with hyperabduction.

CONCLUSION:
Lose of  pulsatility in the left hand during hyperabduction and during  costoclavicular positioning suggesting possible thoracic outlet vascular compression.
Probable less significant outlet obstruction on the right.
Clinical correlation and nerve evaluation may be needed since nerve symptoms and clinical significance does not correlate well with vascular outlet obstruction.


----------

